
The problem with technology entrepreneurship in Japan - Tokyo Times - joewee
http://www.tokyotimes.com/2013/the-problem-with-technology-entrepreneurship-in-japan/
======
robotys
All hopes is lost when you need government to change social stigma.

Its faster to register an NGO and start a movement to change social stigma. By
doing that you move the solution from government hand to your money and
talent.

Now that is solvable problem.

